# Drachenlord: "Schnitzeljagd" durch Deutschland geht weiter



## Johannes Gehrling (3. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: "Schnitzeljagd" durch Deutschland geht weiter* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: "Schnitzeljagd" durch Deutschland geht weiter*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2022)

Das ist aber genau ein Ding, bei welchem die sogenannten "Medien" mitverantwortlich sind.
Los, pusht das ganze noch ein wenig, bis es komplett eskaliert.


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau ein Ding, bei welchem die sogenannten "Medien" mitverantwortlich sind.
> Los, pusht das ganze noch ein wenig, bis es komplett eskaliert.


Danke McDrake ... wir sind wohl Brüder im Geiste, genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch und wollte das schreiben, aber dann ist mir eingefallen das unsere Hinweise bzgl. Streamer-Persönlichkeiten auch nicht wirklich gefruchtet haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. März 2022)

Wenn dieser Winkler Bilder von seinem Auto postet, damit auch jeder weiß wie es aussieht, WILL er offenbar verfolgt werden. Deeskalation sieht anders aus.


----------



## Rabowke (3. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Winkler Bilder von seinem Auto postet, damit auch jeder weiß wie es aussieht, WILL er offenbar verfolgt werden. Deeskalation sieht anders aus.


Mag alles sein, dennoch sollte man solchen Personen dafür keine Bühne liefern und eine Seite weniger im Netz ist ein Anfang.


----------



## xaan (3. März 2022)

> Die als "Schnitzeljagd" bezeichnete Verfolgung des YouTubers


Nur falls jemand dachte, Drachenlord könne die Situation deeskalieren. Alles was er dafür tun muss ist auf Dinge verzichten, die für alle Anderen völlig normal und deren gutes Recht sind. Wenn er gefunden wird weil er DInge postet dann ist das Problem nicht, dass er Dinge posted, sondern dass er verfolgt wird. Der Mob wird nicht eher zufrieden sein, bis der Mensch in den Selbstmord getrieben wurde.


----------



## Toni (3. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau ein Ding, bei welchem die sogenannten "Medien" mitverantwortlich sind.
> Los, pusht das ganze noch ein wenig, bis es komplett eskaliert.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke McDrake ... wir sind wohl Brüder im Geiste, genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch und wollte das schreiben, aber dann ist mir eingefallen das unsere Hinweise bzgl. Streamer-Persönlichkeiten auch nicht wirklich gefruchtet haben.


Ich denke, die Frage nach journalistischer Ethik ist hier nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Das Problem an dieser Stelle ist viel eher, dass der Rechtsstaat hier quasi versagt, denn tatsächlich soll Herr Winkler auf Rechte verzichten, die keinem anderen Menschen genommen werden. Aufmerksamkeit darauf zu richten, dass hier ein Mensch verfolgt wird und scheinbar flüchten muss / im Auto schlafen, ist durchaus etwas, das ins öffentliche Licht gerückt werden muss. Die Antwort kann nicht Totschweigen und Aushalten sein, sondern Eingriff von der Justiz. Ein Mobb ist nie gerechtfertigt, egal wie Herr Winkler sich verhält.


----------



## bynemesis (3. März 2022)

etzala ders doch dodal sümbaddisch?


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Frage nach journalistischer Ethik ist hier nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Das Problem an dieser Stelle ist viel eher, dass der Rechtsstaat hier quasi versagt, denn tatsächlich soll Herr Winkler auf Rechte verzichten, die keinem anderen Menschen genommen werden. Aufmerksamkeit darauf zu richten, dass hier ein Mensch verfolgt wird und scheinbar flüchten muss / im Auto schlafen, ist durchaus etwas, das ins öffentliche Licht gerückt werden muss. Die Antwort kann nicht Totschweigen und Aushalten sein, sondern Eingriff von der Justiz. Ein Mobb ist nie gerechtfertigt, egal wie Herr Winkler sich verhält.


Aber sicher... aber hier jetzt mit journalistischer Ethik kommen...
Da musst Du doch selber schmunzeln, oder?

Ihr habt nen Aufhänger (Drachenlord, EldenRing... euch egal), welcher gesucht ist und macht News darüber.


----------



## Toni (3. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber sicher... aber hier jetzt mit journalistischer Ethik kommen...
> Da musst Du doch selber schmunzeln, oder?
> 
> Ihr habt nen Aufhänger (Drachenlord, EldenRing... euch egal), welcher gesucht ist und macht News darüber.


Nein, das ist mein voller ernst. Vor allem, wenn es sich um eine strafrechtlich relevante Sache handelt. Themen die wir aus bestimmten Gründen nicht behandeln, bekommt man ja nicht mit und werde ich jetzt auch nicht nennen, hat ja einen Grund.


----------



## Peter-Pe (3. März 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Mob wird nicht eher zufrieden sein, bis der Mensch in den Selbstmord getrieben wurde.


So siehts aus. Und dann will keiner die Verantwortung übernehmen. Trauriges Internet. Sollen ihn doch endlich in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Inkontinenzia (3. März 2022)

Peter-Pe schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Und dann will keiner die Verantwortung übernehmen. Trauriges Internet. Sollen ihn doch endlich in Ruhe lassen.


Völlig richtig. Dann war "alles doch nur Spaß".


----------



## RoteGarde (4. März 2022)

Ist PC Games das Material von leicht bekleideteten Streamerinnen ausgegangen oder warum lesen wir wieder was vom Drachenlord ?

Ich hoffe nicht !!!


----------



## Lordex32 (4. März 2022)

Hach da sind Sie wieder, die ganzen Leute die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber den Mund weit aufreißen. Macht ihr das im Reallife eigentlich auch so? In dem Punkt habt ihr alle schon mal was mit Reinerle gemeinsam. Wenn ich das schon lese: Wir wollen den in den Selbstmord treiben. Nein wollen wir nicht. Das Ziel ist von Anfang an, Reinerle aus dem Internet zu bekommen (zumindest als Content Creator für sich, konsumieren kann er ja) und das er arbeiten geht. Damit auch der letzte es endlich rafft. Das ist sein GESCHÄFTSMODELL! ER WILL ES SO! Damit dieser widerliche faule Mensch nicht arbeiten muss. Er wollte unbedingt der "Superstar" sein und hat dafür ALLES aufgegeben. Selber Schuld. Einfach mal die Dokumentation von " Der Einziche" auf Youtube angucken.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Hach da sind Sie wieder, die ganzen Leute die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber den Mund weit aufreißen. Macht ihr das im Reallife eigentlich auch so? In dem Punkt habt ihr alle schon mal was mit Reinerle gemeinsam. Wenn ich das schon lese: Wir wollen den in den Selbstmord treiben. Nein wollen wir nicht. Das Ziel ist von Anfang an, Reinerle aus dem Internet zu bekommen (zumindest als Content Creator für sich, konsumieren kann er ja) und das er arbeiten geht. Damit auch der letzte es endlich rafft. Das ist sein GESCHÄFTSMODELL! ER WILL ES SO! Damit dieser widerliche faule Mensch nicht arbeiten muss. Er wollte unbedingt der "Superstar" sein und hat dafür ALLES aufgegeben. Selber Schuld. Einfach mal die Dokumentation von " Der Einziche" auf Youtube angucken.


Ich hab jetzt keinen einzigen Grund in deinem Posting gefunden, der es rechtfertigen würde, jemanden zu mobben, zu verfolgen, zu nötigen, oder ihm vorzuschreiben, wie er zu leben hat.

Ganz einfach, weil es dafür keinen Grund gibt und keinen Grund geben *kann*.


----------



## arrgh (4. März 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Nein wollen wir nicht.


Ich dachte, ihr wärt keine homogene Masse?


----------



## xaan (4. März 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist von Anfang an, Reinerle aus dem Internet zu bekommen (zumindest als Content Creator für sich, konsumieren kann er ja)


Es ist nicht deine/eure Entscheidung wer (nicht) im Internet sein darf und was man dort (nicht) machen darf. Wenn er Straftaten begangen haben sollte -> Anzeige. Unsere Justiz kümmert sich. Nach geltendem Recht und neutral, wie es sich gehört. Ansonsten habt ihr/du nicht in rechtschaffenem Eifer Selbstjustiz zu üben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es ist nicht deine/eure Entscheidung wer (nicht) im Internet sein darf und was man dort (nicht) machen darf. Wenn er Straftaten begangen haben sollte -> Anzeige. Unsere Justiz kümmert sich. Nach geltendem Recht und neutral, wie es sich gehört. Ansonsten habt ihr/du nicht in rechtschaffenem Eifer Selbstjustiz zu üben.


Genau das. Hätte man den Vogel in Ruhe gelassen und mit Nichtachtung gestraft, wäre er jetzt ein kleiner Niemand mit 200 Abonnenten für den sich eh niemand interessiert. Warum nicht sich mit Menschen beschäftigen, die interessant sind? Mir wäre für solche Mobberei schon meine Zeit viel zu Schade. Von Dingen wie Moral red ich da noch gar nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2022)

Was für einen Alkoholiker der Alkohol ist, das ist für Rainer die Webcam.

Sobald der noch irgendwo an eine webcam kommt und sein Zeug ins Internet Streamen kann, wird es nichts ändern. Immer wenns sich zu beruhigen scheint, vielleicht sogar ganz versickern würde, haut er sein Zeug wieder raus und es geht wieder los. Ein ewiger Teufelskreis.

Und mal ehrlich: Wer nicht will, dass er verfolgt wird, der zeigt keine Bilder von seinem Auto, filmt sich nicht wenn er wohin fährt. Er spekuliert schon damit, weil er sein Geld damit verdient.


----------



## xaan (4. März 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was für einen Alkoholiker der Alkohol ist, das ist für Rainer die Webcam.



Das halte ich für ein völlig unpassendes Bespiel, denn de Alkohol hat keinen Willen. Er tut was er tut weil er ist, was er ist. Aber der Mob, der den Drachenlord verfolgt, besteht aus intelligenten Menschen, die sich jederzeit entscheiden können nicht zu tun, was sie tun.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Aber der Mob, der den Drachenlord verfolgt, besteht aus intelligenten Menschen, ...


Leute, die ihre Lebenszeit damit verschwenden, den Drachenlord zu verfolgen, halte ich nicht für sonderlich intelligent.


----------



## Zybba (5. März 2022)

Ich finde es auch eher niederträchtig in der Form weiter über ihn zu berichten.
Aber das Verständnis von Ethik variiert natürlich.


----------



## Joeker209 (6. April 2022)

Intelligent sind diese Verfolger absolut nicht, eigentlich nur Asozial und dumm.

Solche Menschen würden auch dem Jungen der auf dem Boden liegt und wegkriechen will nochmal in den Bauch treten, und dann sagen "Ja hätte er sich nicht bewegt wäre ja nix passiert, hab doch gesagt er soll aufhören sich zu bewegen"

Ja, diese "Hater" haben halt Langeweile und keinerlei  Anerkennung in Ihrem Leben wahrscheinlich sind es solche die Angst haben das, wenn kein anderes Opfer da ist, sie gemobbt werden.
Oder die denken nun sie könnten durch eine Gemeinsame Aufgabe "Ruhm" in "Ihren" Reihen erlangen und einen eigentlich kleinen uninteressanten Youtuber zu Tode Quälen (naja tot will man ja nicht....wenn er Depressionen bekommt reicht es den Aasfressern schon...

Vielleicht wäre ein Bericht über allgemeines Internet Mobben im Internet und deren Schreckliche folgen besser gewesen, dabei hätte man den armen Kerl ja auch erwähnen können UND wie falsch das verhalten dieser "Hater" ist. Vielleicht hätten dann die intelligenten dieser Gruppe erkannt was sie eigentlich für einen Blödsinn gemacht haben und hätten aufgehört....

Dieser Artikel liest sich tatsächlich wie ein kleines Live-RPG. Und nicht wie es wirklich ist, eine Hetzjagd auf einen armen Kerl dessen Leben durch eine halbstarke Gruppe zunichte gemacht wird (bzw. Wurde: Hat ja schon sein Haus verloren, Freunde wahrscheinlich auch.)

Das schlimmste ist ja das die "Hater" noch nicht mal einstecken können, kaum kriegen die was aufs Maul kommt ne Anzeige....gaaaaaanz erbärmliche Gruppe ist das, wir haben in unserer Jugend (Jo, alter Sack hier) den Bummerang noch ertragen, und wussten wofür das war.

Schade das es keine Straftat ala schwere Geistesverletzung gibt, dann wären diese deppen alle schön auf Bewährung.


----------

